# just wondering



## sidewayz (May 27, 2012)

im growing with a t-5 54 watt hf flouros system just wanting to kmow about the new branches between the nodes they start coming out really early is this normal when growing with a t5 system all advice will help out.... thanks


----------



## Rosebud (May 27, 2012)

That is why T5's rock. They do just what your talking about.


----------



## Roddy (May 27, 2012)

This is a good thing, and as Rose says, normal with a T5....


----------



## sidewayz (May 27, 2012)

thanks thought I was freaking out so the more branches more buds sounds like a very good thing and ima letm grow out sweet thanks a bunch


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 27, 2012)

sidewayz said:
			
		

> so the more branches more buds sounds like a very good thing and ima letm grow out sweet thanks a bunch


 
*you got er more branches the more bud sites the more the bud sites the more bud... to a POINT too.. need the light n room to "optimize" it to the fullest.....*

*if your a topper of your plants wait till you start topping.. branches pop out everywhere lol..*

*LH*


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 27, 2012)

Can someones please be showin a picture of this here T5 light? Be hearin so much bout this here light need to be understand what to look for ifin I be scratchin coin together out me underware drawer to buy me one next paddle into town 

BWD


----------



## dman1234 (May 27, 2012)

here ya go BWD.





the bulbs are smaller then T8's, wich you will usually find in schools or office buildings.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 27, 2012)

Thanks dman!!! So do tell what somethin like this here cost in the fancy store? And do it just plug into wall?

BWD


----------



## dman1234 (May 27, 2012)

They plug straight into the wall, i dont use them YET, but i will be soon, they come in many sizes, 2 ft and 4ft long with 2-4-6-8 bulbs, prob go anywhere from $75-$300 depending on what ya get and where ya get it.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 27, 2012)

They be talkin bout this light in other thread just read. So they be sayin its only good for the veg not so good for flower?

BWD


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 27, 2012)

*various prices BWD...
try ebay... ive found plantlightinghydroponics a good n cheap place to buy from....i cant remember the plac THG gets hers from but there a good price as well.... but they dont ship to me.. 
cheapest i have found that will ship to me anyways....

there gret.. very little heat. you can have the plants inches from the bulb.. and nice on the power.. 

LH*


----------



## dman1234 (May 27, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> They be talkin bout this light in other thread just read. So they be sayin its only good for the veg not so good for flower?
> 
> BWD



There will be different opinions on that, imo it doesnt have the throw to flower properly, but are great for veg, so IMO if ya have a veg and flower room its worth it, but if ya veg and flower in the same room, its prob not worth it.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 27, 2012)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> *various prices BWD...*
> *try ebay... ive found plantlightinghydroponics a good n cheap place to buy from....i cant remember the plac THG gets hers from but there a good price as well.... but they dont ship to me.. *
> *cheapest i have found that will ship to me anyways....*
> 
> ...


 

Soundin like somethin I be needen to look into thanks fur yur fireside LH much abliged yur knowledge!

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 27, 2012)

dman1234 said:
			
		

> There will be different opinions on that, imo it doesnt have the throw to flower properly, but are great for veg, so IMO if ya have a veg and flower room its worth it, but if ya veg and flower in the same room, its prob not worth it.


 
Well that I do my friend I cook and clean same room so maybe ifin I look to exspand me little operation I be best to lookin into this here light. Only had a buck three fifty in my underwares drawer anyways oh well maybe christmas!

BWD


----------



## mountain man (May 28, 2012)

You are ridiculous....             





			
				BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Well that I do my friend I cook and clean same room so maybe ifin I look to exspand me little operation I be best to lookin into this here light. Only had a buck three fifty in my underwares drawer anyways oh well maybe christmas!
> 
> BWD


----------



## Roddy (May 28, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> Well that I do my friend I cook and clean same room so maybe ifin I look to exspand me little operation I be best to lookin into this here light. Only had a buck three fifty in my underwares drawer anyways oh well maybe christmas!
> 
> BWD



Yes, my friend, if you do separate the rooms, a T5 would be a great addition.

I just checked my jeans pocket and found I only have a buck two twenty three, guess we're in the same situation as far as money goes!


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 28, 2012)

can someone tell me why this happens? is it just a certain spectrum most t5s put out or is it something inherent to their design.. just dont see how or why it would be different from MH etc.


----------



## Roddy (May 28, 2012)

I think some (or most) of it is due to the ability to put the lights right on top of the plants, giving them full power! mho, could be totally different reason!


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2012)

> can someone tell me why this happens? is it just a certain spectrum most t5s put out or is it something inherent to their design.. just dont see how or why it would be different from MH etc.




Any plant with the proper nutes and light spectrum will do this. 

Even the sun :woohoo:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 28, 2012)

Bogart Mc Thunderdunk said:
			
		

> can someone tell me why this happens? is it just a certain spectrum most t5s put out or is it something inherent to their design.. just dont see how or why it would be different from MH etc.



The T5s put out the same (or slightly more) lumens per watt as a MH, unlike other fluoro tubes.  In addition to being able to put the light within an inch or so of the plants, like Roddy mentioned, it also spreads the light more evenly and runs cooler.  I believe that both of these factors contribute to the tight internodal spacing.

BWD--just for your information.  Fluoro tubes come in T12, T8, and T5.  The number behind the T denotes the diameter of the tube in 8ths of an inch--T12s are 12/8th or 1-1/2", T8s are 8/8" or 1", T5s are 5/8".


----------



## sidewayz (May 28, 2012)

im growin in a 2x4 closet I have bout 2inches both sides so im using all the light it gives out plus going flower wit it jus to see wat the difference is its all personal smoke anyways.....


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk (May 28, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> The T5s put out the same (or slightly more) lumens per watt as a MH, unlike other fluoro tubes.  In addition to being able to put the light within an inch or so of the plants, like Roddy mentioned, it also spreads the light more evenly and runs cooler.  I believe that both of these factors contribute to the tight internodal spacing.
> 
> BWD--just for your information.  Fluoro tubes come in T12, T8, and T5.  The number behind the T denotes the diameter of the tube in 8ths of an inch--T12s are 12/8th or 1-1/2", T8s are 8/8" or 1", T5s are 5/8".




oh i think i misunderstood, i thought he was saying that at each node there were more actual branches, like the ones that happen once the first ones are established. that they formed earlier;

 "new branches between the nodes they start coming out really early"

just i veg with some 24 watt t5s thought i might be missing out on something the higher powered ones did. 
cheers anyway.


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 28, 2012)

I have a slight difference of opinion on the reason T5s are bette than the MH. Its mostly conjecture so I may be "full of it", But from what I have read and from my own experimentation, the spectrum of the light plays a very important part (not to say that even coverage and light despersal don't have any effect). 

The metal Halide puts out light at around 5100k which is in the middle of the visible spectral block. This light has a lot of green light in it, as well as other colors, but plants with strong green leaves will not use much of the green light if any. Not only is that wasted energy, it doesn't serve the plants. The other colors present in the MH light (from my experiment) seemed to help the plants grow massive root balls, as compaired to the same 3 strains grown under T5s(which put out a tighter band around 6500k), but the lack of light energy caused the plants under the MH to stretch considerably.

I think the 6500k light has a lot more light energy in the lumens emitted because of the tighter wavelength, plus the colors within this light are well absorbed by the chlorophyll in the plants' leaves. I believe the combination of these 2 things(combined with the better, even coverage) enables the plant to achieve better vegetative growth without the stretch. 

I would venture to say that while I haven't tested it and have only conjecture to go on, I believe the combination of high output T5s and lower power(250w) metal halide would give really great growth rates while in veg, allowing someone who needs plants to be upwards of 3' tall before flipping to flowering, to achieve this in a much shorter time period. Again this is only conjecture, but I did it once before and did see phenominal growth rates. The problem with this is that for most of us who are growing inside, the larger growth isn't desired, and the energy usage would not be cost efficient.


----------



## Roddy (May 28, 2012)

Great read, THANKS HP!


----------



## pcduck (May 28, 2012)

I think it is all about the amount of lumens the gardener can get to the plant. Due to the heat of a mH many growers cannot achieve the same amount of lumens at that distance as a t-5 veg can. It all about lumens.



> The metal Halide puts out light at around 5100k which is in the middle of the visible spectral block. This light has a lot of green light in it, as well as other colors, but plants with strong green leaves will not use much of the green light if any. Not only is that wasted energy, it doesn't serve the plants. The other colors present in the MH light (from my experiment) seemed to help the plants grow massive root balls, as compaired to the same 3 strains grown under T5s(which put out a tighter band around 6500k), but the lack of light energy caused the plants under the MH to stretch considerably.



They make mH in the 6500K:confused2:

Eye Lighting 250 Watt 6500K 90 CRI Full Spectrum universal metal halide lamp...plantlightinghydroponics.com/eye-250w-6500k-full-spectrum-universal-metal-halide-bulb-p-92.html

plantlightinghydroponics.com/eye-400w-6500k-full-spectrum-horizontal-metal-halide-bulb-p-93.html

So I do not understand your reasoning Hushpuppy:confused2: on the t-5s
If both are 6500k and the same amount of lumens striking the plant canopy, they should grow the same. No matter if they are t-5's or mH or am I miss understanding this?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 28, 2012)

mountain man said:
			
		

> You are ridiculous....


 
I stepped away from yur fire out of respect for yu partner and promised not to set yur fire gain. I provide comfort at my fireside actualy command it as well as bein polite. I trust ifin yual dont like my firside then yual be man enough to set somewheres else and respect mine. I think I will let this rest at this pilgrem and keep walkin my trail straight forward and hopes I dont feel any more stick a pokin to me from you. Safe and happy trail Mr. Mountain Man I trust yual fine yur type elsewhere good luck your journey Sir.

BWD


----------



## Hushpuppy (May 28, 2012)

Hey PC, I haven't seen the Metal in the 6500k spectrum before. Is that new or have I just missed them? Given that you can get them in that spectrum I would be interested to see if the metal will work as well as the T5 in similar situations. I agree that it is certainly about lumens, without a doubt. The experiment that I did in my grow was with the 5100k MH bulb.

Given this information I would agree with your last statement, "If both are 6500k and the same amount of lumens striking the plant canopy, they should grow the same. No matter if they are t-5's or mH or am I miss understanding this?" That is if my suppositions are correct about the growth improvements being attributed the color spectrum and energy within the frequency of the light-wave. I could be wrong


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2012)

> Now let's zero in on the flowering spectrum, invent some nice cool T5s that emit it,



*Dan K.*  They make t-5's already in the flowering spectrum, just not enough penetration.imo

plantlightinghydroponics.com/quantum-2900k-t5-fluorescent-grow-lamp-2pack-p-3515.html 

We have had members use t-5's for flowering and they worked, just not as dense as HID lighting. I think Weedhopper was one that did a few grows with them, before switching to HID. But not 100% positive.


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

*If both are 6500k and the same amount of lumens striking the plant canopy, they should grow the same. No matter if they are t-5's or mH or am I miss understanding this?*

Costs are more for using the MH, it's hotter than T5's and cannot be put as close to the plants....these small differences are likely what make the T5 such a good choice for many of us! If all other things are equal, that is.


----------



## sidewayz (May 29, 2012)

I like the t5 I have it bout 2inches above my plant I can feel some heat off of it I closed of my ac duct to the door opened with a small fan going. I bought the t5 for space and was in my price range and my electric bill went up only 10 bucks. im still looking for a flowering flouro by agrobrite.  thanks all im learning alot


----------



## pcduck (May 29, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> *If both are 6500k and the same amount of lumens striking the plant canopy, they should grow the same. No matter if they are t-5's or mH or am I miss understanding this?*
> 
> Costs are more for using the MH, it's hotter than T5's and cannot be put as close to the plants....these small differences are likely what make the T5 such a good choice for many of us! If all other things are equal, that is.



You have no idea what I was talking about.

 But there again, nothing new!!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 29, 2012)

Sounds to me somethin I should be gettin, my room be cookin the last couple days with heat and humidity runnin 109! we just gettin some relief today drop down to bout 80 but room and mh light runnin without air condition this year cause Im packin camp. So I hope I make it the next 3 weeks of 100+ in the room. Good luck and hope yur trails walkin lead the way right by ya.

BWD


----------



## sidewayz (May 29, 2012)

yeah I got lost and way out to left field on this still listen and learning bout the lumens and heat thing.i kno that im puting out 20k lumes in a 2x4 closet sounds rite as to that I can grow two plants with the t-5.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 29, 2012)

sidewayz said:
			
		

> yeah I got lost and way out to left field on this still listen and learning bout the lumens and heat thing.i kno that im puting out 20k lumes in a 2x4 closet sounds rite as to that I can grow two plants with the t-5.



If you are going to want to flower with the T5s, you are going to want to get tubes in the 3000K range for this.  You really are also going to need more light--to be at 5000 lumens per sq ft, you are going to need 8 tubes that emit 5000 lumens each for adequate flowering in 8 sq ft.

Weedhopper had some real decent grows using T5s the whole way.  He was adequately lit, though.


----------



## sidewayz (May 29, 2012)

wow I got it now thats why everyone uses hps for flowering for the lumens. prety muc im not gona have tite buds just airy stragly buds. thanks thg


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> You have no idea what I was talking about.
> 
> But there again, nothing new!!



I understood just fine. An idea and suggestion, though, if you don't think I understood, explaining would go a long ways, surely much better than merely dismissing and slamming?

I sure hope you don't start this one into a battle, too.


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

sidewayz said:
			
		

> I like the t5 I have it bout 2inches above my plant I can feel some heat off of it I closed of my ac duct to the door opened with a small fan going. I bought the t5 for space and was in my price range and my electric bill went up only 10 bucks. im still looking for a flowering flouro by agrobrite.  thanks all im learning alot



A HPS won't put the electric bill up much more and will really rock your plants!!


----------



## Roddy (May 29, 2012)

sidewayz said:
			
		

> wow I got it now thats why everyone uses hps for flowering for the lumens. prety muc im not gona have tite buds just airy stragly buds. thanks thg



If properly lit, you can get good results....but it'd take a lot of lights to do it with T5's and imho cost more.


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I understood just fine. An idea and suggestion, though, if you don't think I understood, explaining would go a long ways, surely much better than merely dismissing and slamming?
> 
> I sure hope you don't start this one into a battle, too.




No you do not!! You do not understand the conversation I was having with Hushpuppy!! He seemed to understand what the conversation was about without me having to re-explain myself!!!

Why don't you read the posts before typing? The only battle there is, is you trying to act like you know how to grow and  trying to convince everyone you do.


----------



## drfting07 (May 30, 2012)

Play nice boys. Remember, this is Marijuana Passion. I have mad respect for both of you guys, would be a shame to loose one of you over something like miscommunication.

Drfting07


----------



## Roddy (May 30, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> No you do not!! You do not understand the conversation I was having with Hushpuppy!! He seemed to understand what the conversation was about without me having to re-explain myself!!!
> 
> Why don't you read the posts before typing? The only battle there is, is you trying to act like you know how to grow and  trying to convince everyone you do.



Your personal attacks seem allowed, beyond me why.  Why you feel the need to add them to your posts are beyond me as well. My grow journal speaks for itself.

*He seemed to understand what the conversation was about without me having to re-explain myself!*

And here I thought this was a nice friendly place for all to learn?? :confused2: I'll bow out since I can see where this is going and how it'll steer the topic.


----------



## Roddy (May 30, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Play nice boys. Remember, this is Marijuana Passion. I have mad respect for both of you guys, would be a shame to loose one of you over something like miscommunication.
> 
> Drfting07



No fears, I said I'd walk before allowing him to ruin another thread.


----------



## pcduck (May 30, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> No fears, I said I'd walk before allowing him to ruin another thread.



Another poor _me_ Roddy post. 

How many threads you going to ruin today Roddy?

There is no shame saying that one does not understand but to change the subject and act like you do understand is just shameful.


----------



## Roddy (May 30, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> I think it is all about the amount of lumens the gardener can get to the plant. Due to the heat of a mH many growers cannot achieve the same amount of lumens at that distance as a t-5 veg can. It all about lumens.
> 
> 
> *This part says you're agreeing with others above.*
> ...




I agreed with you on the above, adding that the costs are less and reiterating that closer positioning and less heat are likely the reason most find the T5's the better fit for their grow. Now, I could be missing something, but I thought this was a very informative insight and think it is helpful for future buyers.

Just how I read it, if wrong, my apologies. You will note this is on topic, hope to keep it that way in a civil discussion.


----------



## Pistil (May 30, 2012)

mountain man said:
			
		

> You are cool.


Fixed.





(just gone through this thread):bolt:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 30, 2012)

Pistil said:
			
		

> Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

LMAO what yual got mod powers already Pistil my pilgrem friend. Hows yual be pokin fun the mans words and changin them? To funny but yual goin piss tha Moutain Man off 

BWD


----------



## Pistil (May 30, 2012)

Nope, i'm aiming directly to the administrator rights:hubba: 
Good times on this forum!:smoke1:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 30, 2012)

Pistil said:
			
		

> Nope, i'm aiming directly to the administrator rights:hubba:
> Good times on this forum!:smoke1:


 
Well not sures what all that means? Must mean yual conected to site gettin paycheque LOL just yankin ankle friend, thanks for the fixin but like I say Mountain Man aint gonna be happy he bein poked with. 

BWD


----------



## Pistil (May 30, 2012)

Naaaa, don't worry, i don't think he is so serious and angry  

If i understood what's happened it's all started for a trivial misunderstanding, we'll all survive to this! Me for sure!

Cya soon guys, take it easy!


----------



## Hick (May 31, 2012)

Pistil said:
			
		

> Nope, i'm aiming directly to the administrator rights:hubba:
> Good times on this forum!:smoke1:



http://www.marijuanapassion.com/Site_Rules.html


> *13. You will not attempt to access any protected sections of Marijuana Passion                 website or Forums, nor make use of any hacks, cracks, bug exploits, etc. to bypass or modify the                 features of the forum software at any Marijuana Passion website.*


.................................................................................................


----------



## Pistil (May 31, 2012)

I didn't tried any kind of hack and i feel comfortable in my role of the worst and useless normal user of the forum but I apologize for that joke! 

Sorry even to Sidewayz because i've hijacked your thread, i didn't wanted to do this, I thought it was just a minute long joke!  I'll try to contain myself a bit more in the future 
Peace! eace:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (May 31, 2012)

Pistil said:
			
		

> I didn't tried any kind of hack and i feel comfortable in my role of the worst and useless normal user of the forum but I apologize for that joke!
> 
> Sorry even to Sidewayz because i've hijacked your thread, i didn't wanted to do this, I thought it was just a minute long joke!  I'll try to contain myself a bit more in the future
> Peace! eace:


 

:giggle:   and I thaught I was the jokester


----------



## Hick (May 31, 2012)

Pistil said:
			
		

> I didn't tried any kind of hack and i feel comfortable in my role of the worst and useless normal user of the forum but I apologize for that joke!
> 
> Sorry even to Sidewayz because i've hijacked your thread, i didn't wanted to do this, I thought it was just a minute long joke!  I'll try to contain myself a bit more in the future
> Peace! eace:



:rofl:... don't let it worry you pistil.. my post was intended as a "joke" as well.   o' bwd has me doin' some .._"ankle jerkin;"_ of my own    When I saw you were being accused, and then you implying similar, I thought the fire could use a little kerosene  :rofl:


----------



## Pistil (May 31, 2012)

Doh!:doh:


----------



## Roddy (May 31, 2012)

:rofl:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 31, 2012)

All good fires have good folk settin by them, see here be a bunch right here! Yual make fur good company.  I had yur back pistil and was going to say sorry fur gettin yual in trouble from Mr Hick but then Mr Hick be beetin me to it LOL

BWD

BWD


----------



## sidewayz (May 31, 2012)

its all good just expert growers helping a novice grower out. just tryin to figure out why I have purple veins under the first leaves. I can tell yal its gona be a bumpy first grow learning all the dos and donts.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 31, 2012)

sidewayz said:
			
		

> its all good just expert growers helping a novice grower out. just tryin to figure out why I have purple veins under the first leaves. I can tell yal its gona be a bumpy first grow learning all the dos and donts.


 
Yur do's be stick here fireside with us yur growin kin so to speak. Then yur donts well dont be goin to any other site cause what yual get there is **** and for everything elso yual do just fine my friend, yual fill yur pouch good and full if yual stick with this folk at MP good folk and have some smarts too!!

Much luck yur growin trail friend, wish yual well at its end.

BWD


----------



## sidewayz (May 31, 2012)

thanks BWD that is true this a excellent site for all and many down home folks to help and share there expertise. truly great fire side talk for all who come to rest and relax.


----------



## Roddy (May 31, 2012)

sidewayz said:
			
		

> its all good just expert growers helping a novice grower out. just tryin to figure out why I have purple veins under the first leaves. I can tell yal its gona be a bumpy first grow learning all the dos and donts.



Usually denotes a slight "issue" with the plant....not too much to worry about, but an indicator she's not completely happy. This is what I have taken from the experience here, I get slight purpling of stems and veins, too!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 31, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Usually denotes a slight "issue" with the plant....not too much to worry about, but an indicator she's not completely happy. This is what I have taken from the experience here, I get slight purpling of stems and veins, too!


 

There yual go sorry forgot bout yur question just so happy see yual fireside! Thankin yual roddy sorry I tripped

BWD


----------



## sidewayz (May 31, 2012)

cool roddy yeah she aint happy but wat gal is lol its not cold in the room cuz I closed off my ac vent for not a lot heat from the t5 I have fan blowning off the wall for air movement going cut it off and see how that works for her thanks cuz.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 1, 2012)

Do not cut all the air off.  Your plants need a continual supply of FRESH air all the time the lights are on for proper photosynthesis.  Whatever is going on is not being caused by air flow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2012)

:yeahthat:

you shut off air flow and you will have more issues..constant suply of co2


----------



## sidewayz (Jun 1, 2012)

:doh:  turned the fan back on,got a ph meter,and some ph up mixed up 1/2 teaspoon of nuts in gallon of distill water ph is reading  6.8 geting the hamg of things...  I popped som outside and there all strecthed out my gf told me my pepper plants arent lookimg good lol:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jun 1, 2012)

haha..girlfriend thaught they was peppers?...or you like me and forget about the veggies and stay focused on the MJ:watchplant:


take care and be safe :48:


----------



## sMACkaddict (Jun 1, 2012)

BWD ain't lying... I am on my first grow too and this site is by far the most informative, friendly, and helpful


----------



## sidewayz (Jun 1, 2012)

it sure is BWD very helpful and polite jus like  one big happy family. I have learned a lo tr in lil time.


----------



## sidewayz (Jun 1, 2012)

the real funny thing she knows wat mj looks like. lmao at her!!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 3, 2012)

sidewayz said:
			
		

> :doh:  turned the fan back on,got a ph meter,and some ph up mixed up 1/2 teaspoon of nuts in gallon of distill water ph is reading  6.8 geting the hamg of things...  I popped som outside and there all strecthed out my gf told me my pepper plants arent lookimg good lol:giggle:



You aren't talking about your plants that are only several days old are you?  Seedlings do not need or want nutrients--they need nothing for several weeks.  Giving seedlings nutrients too early can kill them.


----------



## sidewayz (Jun 3, 2012)

oh no THG  I mixed som nutes just see how it worked,i just bought som lime to bring my soil up. when I transplant her I will then start the nutes buts in four more days.the hy yeild lime I got says to mix 1 tblesp to a gallon of water.i have hf 2 prong ph meter that willgive me a soil reading rite.


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 3, 2012)

In my openion, a 2 prong PH meter will not allow you to keep your PH in check. You really need a better meter like a pen.


----------



## sidewayz (Jun 3, 2012)

this pen yor talkin bout menimeth that will check ph soil & nutes? wat does one of those run for at a store.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Jun 3, 2012)

I be usin those simple ph testin strips yual can get from yur local aquarium stores. Just dip it in and mesures ph and some other stuff too!! Lasts months cause I only be checkin once the week. Good luck yur grow pilgrem.

BWD


----------



## Menimeth (Jun 3, 2012)

sidewayz said:
			
		

> this pen yor talkin bout menimeth that will check ph soil & nutes? wat does one of those run for at a store.


 
Less than $20 on Amazon.com, I'm not sure what it costs on E-Bay.


----------



## sidewayz (Jun 3, 2012)

thanks Menimeth I did transplant it in fafard organic soil. will check amazon thats were I got my t5 from wats the name of this ph meter?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 4, 2012)

sidewayz said:
			
		

> oh no THG  I mixed som nutes just see how it worked,i just bought som lime to bring my soil up. when I transplant her I will then start the nutes buts in four more days.the hy yeild lime I got says to mix 1 tblesp to a gallon of water.i have hf 2 prong ph meter that willgive me a soil reading rite.



I responded in one of your other posts.  Throw that prong thing away.  They do not work at all (I cannot believe they still sell those) and IMO, this makes them worse than useless.  I wouldn't be adding anything at all at this time, especially until you get an accurate way to check your pH.  DO NOT TRUST ANY READING FROM THAT METER!!

I also believe that your soil is prenuted.  This is something you are going to want to check out.  Babies do not want or need nurients--it can kill them.


----------



## Hushpuppy (Jun 4, 2012)

This is the meter that I currently use and it works well for me. You will have to find it on Ebay or one of the many hydro-stores, either local or online. It isn't expensive although I forget how much I paid for mine. 

hxxp://www.milwaukeetesters.com/pH55.html


----------



## sidewayz (Jun 4, 2012)

thanks hushpuppy I looked on amazon yeah I think that one runs bout 40 bucks out the door I will order one tomorow thanks for info.


----------



## sidewayz (Jun 4, 2012)

THG I transplanted it yesterday in fresh soil got most of the old soil off the prong testers are good for moister check I did noticed it bounces around to much... thanks for gitting me on the rite path.


----------

